# Medical Insurance



## g1968g (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi,

I have received my medical insurance card (Al Ain Ahlia).
Is it best to register with a medical center or just go when we need something.

Burjeel at Deerfields is close, anyone used it.

Cheers

Geoff


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I never heard of anyone registering in UAE like you would in the UK NHS. Every surgery/hospital/clinic is separate and you just go where you want when you want. You can also go straight to a specialist if that is what you want so people don't use GPs so much here.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

AlexDhabi said:


> I never heard of anyone registering in UAE like you would in the UK NHS. Every surgery/hospital/clinic is separate and you just go where you want when you want. You can also go straight to a specialist if that is what you want so people don't use GPs so much here.


You don't need to register with a GP here, but you may want to investigate which clinics and hospitals your insurer has direct billing with. That way you don't need to pay and claim.


----------

